# Does anybody still wear lycra when mountain biking?



## Globalti (7 Apr 2016)

It's all about "the look" nowadays but back in the 90s when people still raced XC it was commonplace to wear road kit, as seen in the picture below. Yes, that's me and yes, I've still got the Kona kit.You only see road kit off road in South Africa nowadays, I reckon.

Picture courtesy of Ian Donohoe.  idonohoe.com is a great website, well worth a browse as Ian has some stunning pics on there.


----------



## dan_bo (7 Apr 2016)

I wear 3/4s and a baggy top most of the time.


----------



## Globalti (7 Apr 2016)

You must know Ian?


----------



## Cubist (7 Apr 2016)

Bibs under baggies. Loose cut tops, Paramo windproof or waterproof smock depending on weather


----------



## Hugh Manatee (7 Apr 2016)

I do! I never really saw the point in buying a load more different cycling kit. They never quite managed to sell me the hype. My old MTB is still unashamedly of the arse up, head down variety.


----------



## zizou (7 Apr 2016)

Sometimes for a quick summer evening ride - the lycra is the MT500 or whatever its called from Endura so its a bit tougher than normal. For trail centre or anything that i'd wear knee pads for then baggies, the knee pads just look ridiculous with lycra!

Lycra is still very common places like Germany apart from amongst downhillers


----------



## Kajjal (7 Apr 2016)

I do MTB and road biking and wear lycra bibs for both. Baggy shorts just annoyed me too much especially on the road bike. Appart from that i wear whichever tops that suit the weather.


----------



## Venod (7 Apr 2016)

Lycra regulary worn by the fast MTBO guys.


----------



## Wyvern (7 Apr 2016)

I visited Girona last summer, there is some great MTB to be done in the area as well as the more well know road routes. I have to say all the local MTBers wore as much lycra as the roadies and seemed keen on as much flouro kit as possible, they also looked incredibly fit and tanned. Must be a European thing.


----------



## fimm (7 Apr 2016)

My O/H wears the same lycra whether he is on the road or MTBing.


----------



## screenman (7 Apr 2016)

Lycra for me, the baggy look is so wrong even more so with leggings.

As I have written before, cycling was invented for lycra.


----------



## Spiderweb (7 Apr 2016)

Cubist said:


> Bibs under baggies. Loose cut tops, Paramo windproof or waterproof smock depending on weather


Same here, bibs, baggies & less fitted tops.


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Apr 2016)

"Its all about the look". 

I must be 90 s man because I dont care how I look as long as its functional 

That looks like perfectly good gear in the photo.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (7 Apr 2016)

People still Race XC, and they still wear lycra doing so


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (7 Apr 2016)

Lycra, road CX or MTB


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Apr 2016)

Baggies over bib shorts, or when it's very cold, bib tights (apologies if that causes you distress...) . 
Top half whatever's appropriate to the weather and in the cycling drawer...


----------



## dan_bo (7 Apr 2016)

Globalti said:


> You must know Ian?


Must I?


----------



## Jimidh (7 Apr 2016)

Yes - always wear bibs with baggies over if I'm just out playing but racing MTB oi serious CX days then wear road outfit as it's more comfortable for longer faster rides.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (11 Apr 2016)

I went for my first ever MTB ride yesterday with a local group of new friends here in Andalucia... 

And guest what? Everyone was wearing lycra...or 99% of them.. There was an Irish guy with us and he wasn't... But he was really happy to be able to speak English to someone during the ride..







Now I am looking for a MTB.. It was fun..!


----------



## sidevalve (11 Apr 2016)

If anyone is really worried about 'the look' they need to get a real life. Ride more - pose less.


----------



## Funkweasel (12 Apr 2016)

Lycra = no (well, much less) risk of chafage. I'll wear baggy shorts over the top but that's mostly to keep the mud off my nice bib shorts.


----------



## Ciar (12 Apr 2016)

Cycling shorts under baggies, be it whether i am commuting or on the MTB, i prefer the loose clothing over lycra but that's my preference.


----------



## Motozulu (14 Apr 2016)

Plenty still do but these tend to be roadies 'slumming it' on a MTB 

Tend to find lads who ride MTB only are of the 'baggy' variety. I know I am.


----------



## Brightski (15 Apr 2016)

Globalti said:


> It's all about "the look" nowadays but back in the 90s when people still raced XC it was commonplace to wear road kit, as seen in the picture below. Yes, that's me and yes, I've still got the Kona kit.You only see road kit off road in South Africa nowadays, I reckon.
> 
> Picture courtesy of Ian Donohoe.  idonohoe.com is a great website, well worth a browse as Ian has some stunning pics on there.


I wear road kit all be it old kit..


----------



## Siclo (15 Apr 2016)

If there's a risk of big thorns I'll wear baggies over my lycra, but its mostly lycra...then again I walk the dog in lycra every morning and cut the lawn in it the other evening....the neighbours think I'm


----------



## fossyant (17 Apr 2016)

Baggies over the top. Oh and a road helmet.


----------



## mustang1 (17 Apr 2016)

Yup, me. 

I don't have baggies coz I don't mtb enough.

BUT now that you mention it, I think I bought some baggies but can't recall where I put them thanks for this thread. Now I'll go and find my shorts...


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2016)

I usually wear baggies over bibshorts or liner shorts on MTB/CX rides.

In fact, I often do the same on warmer road rides, partly because the shorts in my lycra collection are getting threadbare.


----------



## clockworksimon (17 Apr 2016)

Lycra for me for serious rides. Seems a bit ridiculous to wear baggy shorts over Lycra shorts. As a gesture to modern times I wear plain jerseys rather than replica team kit these days. That said I am in a minority amongst my old friends who do baggies and pads.


----------



## Binka (1 May 2016)

Me! Can't be buying extra kit especially as I don't do much mtb these days. Still ride my 90s no suspension mtb as well so I guess I have the whole retro look going on.


----------



## Bonus (7 May 2016)

In South Africa and now here in Spain I wear the same kit whether I'm on or off road :-)
Only two things different are shoes and helmet. 

As mentioned above, many of the MTB riders in Spain favour high-vis lycra (maybe so they don't get shot be people hunting in the mountains . . . ).
Around Ainsa you also get a fair few fully kitted up Enduro riders of course.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Jun 2016)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Lycra, road CX or MTB


'As Above'

It always was for me, maybe tights in the colder months
I don't have a MTB anymore, but still got my CX bike (even though I've not raced for ages)




Binka said:


> Still ride my 90s no suspension mtb as well so I guess I have the whole retro look going on.


Raced MTB for a few years, with no suspension (circa 90-95)

Don't forget the Cyclo-Cross guys are still racing with no suspension, & there can be some rough-ish courses
Especially the_ 'Three Peaks CX'





_

A lucky lad here!!!
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...napped-steerer-three-peaks-cyclo-cross-138219


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (4 Aug 2016)

An MTB T Shirt and Cargo Shorts for me.
Although I do still have my Bontrager long sleeve Lycra top.
Which got an outing on Monday incidently.
People wear whatever's comfortable,as long as they are on a bike it's all good


----------



## macp (11 Aug 2016)

Somebody suggested baggy combat shorts with lycra road shorts under. I tried it tonight and it works really well combined with a road jersey


----------



## Drago (11 Aug 2016)

Stockings and suspenders for me. Practical and comfy.


----------



## fossyant (11 Aug 2016)

macp said:


> Somebody suggested baggy combat shorts with lycra road shorts under. I tried it tonight and it works really well combined with a road jersey



I use MTB baggies over lycra shorts and road tops. Even use a road lid.


----------



## macp (12 Aug 2016)

fossyant said:


> I use MTB baggies over lycra shorts and road tops. Even use a road lid.



Yep used my road lid too which is a Kask and until I can afford one of equal quality for the MTB im sticking with it.


----------

